
The collapse of the information ecosystem poses profound risks for humanity - dredmorbius
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/nov/19/the-collapse-of-the-information-ecosystem-poses-profound-risks-for-humanity
======
sunstone
This is true and that's why the US should have a publicly funded, independent
(think judiciary and national bank) news organization similar to the BBC in
the UK. As it is, there's a plausible reason to question the motives of any of
the news sources that are available to US citizens in their country.

~~~
dredmorbius
That nearly happened, but the US went one way, the UK another.

This is the topic of Robert W. McChesney's _Telecommunications, Mass Media &
Democracy: The Battle for the Control of U.S. Broadcasting, 1928-1935_:

[https://www.worldcat.org/title/telecommunications-mass-
media...](https://www.worldcat.org/title/telecommunications-mass-media-
democracy-the-battle-for-the-control-of-us-
broadcasting-1928-1935/oclc/794531469)

------
magwa101
political contract != business contract

